# Co2 diffusion - inline atomizer / reactor / or in tank atomizer ?



## davesnothere (Oct 14, 2008)

Lots of options, only one to choose ...

New to pressurized Co2, still trying to figure what works the best. I see inline and in tank atomizers on GLA , ebay and a few other sites. I also can build a Rex Grigg style reactor. Which one works the best ? The advantage I see atomizers have over the reactor is size. What I am trying to find is which one works the best? 

Of the atomizers , GLA is the most expensive, seems there are a few other options available from other sites and ebay. Don't know if expensive = better product in this case.

Thoughts and comments really appreciated.


----------



## psusaxman2000 (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a CO2 reactor 1000 that has been working extremely well on my 55 gallon tank for about a year now. I've never used an atomizer before so I can't comment on that, but mine works great and it appears to fully dissolve the CO2 before it gets to the tank. I never see CO2 bubbles out of the return, but I have constant pearling. 

The only thing that I did find out (the hard way) is that I needed a pump for this. I originally hooked it up to my Rena 2 and twice it created a back siphon that put 15+ gallons on my floor. Once I put it on it's own system, it's worked like a charm. I would definitely recommend this product.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

GLA's inline diffuser works GREAT. Dramatic turnaround in my tank! Highly recommended. 

I shied away from the Grigg-style reactor because it seems to me it would cut flow rate and I was trying to increase circulation (also got a Koralia).


----------



## HolyAngel (Nov 3, 2010)

I use up!aqua's inline atomizer, it looks exactly like GLA's, and I'd say it work just as good. Definitely impressed with the results! ^^


----------



## ermd (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi
Firstly I used a pump and a small bottle with the bottom cut off as a diffuser, It worked ok but it was rather an eyesore in my aquarium.

Then I decided to use a glass diffuser which worked great. After a few weeks there was a build-up of algae on the white disc which decreased its efficacy and it was very difficult to clean.

Now I use an inline atomizer which I think is the dogs bollocks. I has been in use for 4 months now and I haven’t cleaned it yet. It still works as well as the first day I put it in.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 17, 2010)

I use a reactor on my 150 and I get 100% diffusion. I too have it on a seperate pump. My return in on a rotating head so it gives me extra water directions.


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

Intense Inline Diffuser on my 3ft tank:










Click this to view the video


----------

